# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Đời thay đổi khi hình hài thay đổi

## phuong_hanh3112

Trên các diễn đàn dành cho phụ nữ đang rộ lên thông tin hệ thống y tế Vinmec hợp tác với bệnh viện thẩm mỹ View (Hàn Quốc) để triển khai dịch vụ thẩm mỹ làm đẹp. Thông tin này lập tức gây sốt bởi View chính là nơi thực hiện các ca “hồi sinh nhan sắc” khó tin trong chương trình truyền hình thực tế Let Me In từng đình đám tại Hàn Quốc.

*Let Me In* *-** từ tuyệt vọng đến hi vọng*

Chính thức lên sóng từ năm 2011, Let Me In là một trong những show truyền hình thực tế ăn khách nhất tại Hàn Quốc. Ý tưởng của chương trình là nhằm mang lại một cuộc sống tốt hơn cho những người phải chịu nhiều mặc cảm về hình thức và có hoàn cảnh khó khăn thông qua việc phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ. Dưới đôi bàn tay vàng của những bác sĩ Hàn Quốc hàng đầu trong ngành, rất nhiều số phận đã thực sự đổi đời khi từ Lọ Lem hóa thành công chúa.

Let Me In được coi là chương trình đầu tiên khai thác trực diện đề tài phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ trên sóng truyền hình. Đặc biệt khi chương trình đã phân tích rất sâu về đời tư cũng như diện mạo kém may mắn của người tham gia để làm tăng yếu tố kịch tính, thu hút người xem.

Tuy điều này vấp phải nhiều ý kiến trái chiều, nhưng trên thực tế, đa phần những người được lựa chọn tham gia Let Me In đều rất hạnh phúc với kết quả cuối cùng đạt được. Dễ hiểu bởi trước đó, họ đã phải chịu đựng quá nhiều đau khổ từ những lời bình phẩm, từ cái nhìn tò mò, thậm chí kì thị của xã hội đối với vẻ ngoài kém sắc của mình.

Lee Tae Beom, 20 tuổi, một người được chọn tham gia Let Me In, nói rằng những ai phản đối Let Me In vì lí do “câu khách bằng chủ nghĩa quá đà” - tức làm bi đát hóa số phận “người chơi” - là những người không hiểu suy nghĩ thực sự của nhân vật.

Chàng sinh viên này có khuôn mặt bất cân xứng ở mức nghiêm trọng. Lee nói, khiếm khuyết của một người không chỉ khiến họ xấu, nó còn ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe và tâm lí do cấu trúc cơ thể không bình thường. Biết rõ điều đó nhưng điều kiện tài chính không cho phép cậu nghĩ tới việc “đập đi làm lại”.

“20 năm qua tôi chưa bao giờ biết đến niềm vui khi nhai. Tôi bị bạn bè trêu chọc và sẵn sàng đánh đổi mọi thứ để có được cuộc sống bình thường như người khác” - Lee nói.

Sau 78 ngày được Let Me In trợ giúp, Lee hiện tại trông ra dáng một hotboy. Quan trọng nhất là thần thái và cơ thể Lee nhìn khác hẳn sau khi cậu có thể ăn uống như người bình thường. “Tôi đã được tái sinh nhờ Let Me In. Tôi thực sự cảm kích”, chàng trai chia sẻ.

Một trường hợp khác, người mẹ đơn thân Kang Eunsu, có bằng hộ lý nhưng chỉ có thể kiếm được công việc làm công nhân vệ sinh vì… quá xấu. Chiếc hàm lệch, khuôn mặt lõm ở giữa và cằm bành ra khiến Kang Eunsu không thể xin nổi việc ở bất cứ phòng khám nào. “Tôi muốn nuôi con thật khỏe mạnh, nhưng với ngoại hình xấu xí của mình, ngay cả cơ hội việc làm tôi cũng bị tước mất” - cô kể lại trong nước mắt.

Eunsu may mắn có trong danh sách Let It Me mùa 4 (năm 2014). Cô gọi hành trình 71 ngày đồng hành cùng chương trình, được đích thân giám đốc Choi Soon Woo của bệnh viện thẩm mỹ View (bệnh viện chịu trách nhiệm chuyên môn cho Let It Me) và ê kíp “ra tay” là hành trình kì diệu đã tái sinh cô. Giờ đây, Eunsu đã hoàn toàn lột xác, trở thành một phụ nữ xinh đẹp và có được một công việc ổn định, đúng nghề để nuôi con.
_Bà mẹ đơn thân Kang Eunsu trước (hình phải) và sau hành trình 71 ngày lột xác kì diệu_
“Tôi chưa từng nghe ai khen mình xinh nhưng giờ thì được nghe rất nhiều” - Eunsu nói - “Và quan trọng là tôi đã có một việc làm tốt để lo cho con mình. Tôi hạnh phúc lắm!”.

Đồng cảm với những trường hợp như Lee Tae Beom hay Kang Eunsu, giáo sư Liliek Soelistyo (Khoa tiếng Anh tại Đại học Petra Christian, Indonesia) tin rằng phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ không chỉ làm biến đổi hình dáng của con người mà còn làm thay đổi cả tâm lí của người đó.

Trong bài viết có tiêu đề “Let Me In biến tuyệt vọng thành hi vọng”, bà viết: “Bất chấp những tranh cãi, phải khẳng định Let Me In đã biến một cuộc sống khốn khổ thành niềm vui cho nhiều người. Một người từng đau khổ vì những khiếm khuyết về thể chất đã được thay đổi để có một cuộc sống mới đúng nghĩa. Nhờ cuộc sống mới khác hẳn với con người trước đây mà họ có được sự tự tin. Let Me In đã làm thay đổi không chỉ ngoại hình mà cả lòng tin của họ. Khi ngoại hình trở nên xinh đẹp thì tâm hồn của họ cũng trở nên đẹp đẽ hơn. Cách suy nghĩ, cảm xúc và hành xử cũng vậy. Tôi hi vọng qua chương trình, những người có khiếm khuyết về thể chất sẽ không đánh mất hi vọng, sẽ có thêm niềm tin và lòng dũng cảm đối diện với cuộc sống”.

*Những đôi tay vàng phía sau cánh gà Let Me In*

Khán giả có thể rơi nước mắt với số phận trớ trêu của những nhân vật thực tế trong Let Me In, nhưng không phải ai cũng biết về “phép màu” đã mang lại cho họ một cuộc sống mới ấy. Đó là các chuyên gia phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ đồng hành cùng Let Me In, những bậc thầy trong lĩnh vực hồi sinh nhan sắc ở “thánh đường làm đẹp” Hàn Quốc.

Để được chọn đồng hành cùng chương trình truyền hình thực tế có nội dung nhạy cảm như Let Me In không phải chuyện đơn giản. Mặc dù xứ Hàn có tới hàng ngàn cơ sở thẩm mỹ lớn nhỏ, nhưng chỉ có các bệnh viện thẩm mỹ đủ uy tín và năng lực mới dám tự tin nhận lời tham gia cuộc chơi rất có thể sẽ hủy hoại toàn bộ danh tiếng của họ trong trường hợp xảy ra sự cố đáng tiếc.

Trong 5 mùa phát sóng của Let Me In ở Hàn Quốc, có tới 4 mùa (từ 2012 - 2015) bệnh viện thẩm mỹ View là đơn vị hỗ trợ y khoa cho chương trình. Đây là một trong những trung tâm thẩm mỹ hàng đầu của Hàn Quốc, nổi tiếng không chỉ bởi kĩ thuật siêu đẳng trong việc “biến vịt đàn thành thiên nga”, mà còn từ việc đảm bảo an toàn hoàn hảo, chưa từng để xảy ra tai biến trong suốt 15 năm hoạt động của bệnh viện này!

Bác sĩ Choi Soon Woo, giám đốc bệnh viện View, cùng ê kíp tài năng của mình như bác sĩ Yoon Chang Woon, Lee Ho Bin, Kim Do Hyung… chính là những “nhà phù thủy” góp phần mang lại cuộc đời mới cho các nhân vật của Let Me In. Không chỉ tái sinh về mặt ngoại hình cho họ, bệnh viện này còn giúp họ có một cuộc sống mới đúng nghĩa. Chẳng hạn như trường hợp Kang Eunsu, người mẹ đơn thân này được View nhận vào làm việc sau khi đã giúp cô có một ngoại hình dễ nhìn và tự tin. Sự kiện này từng được giới truyền thông Hàn Quốc vinh danh như một câu chuyện cổ tích có thật được View và đội ngũ chuyên gia của mình viết nên.

Năm 2015, Let Me In Hàn Quốc dừng phát sóng vì nhiều lí do khách quan, nhưng đối với khán giả xứ Kim Chi nói riêng và khán giả trên khắp châu Á nói chung, ấn tượng tốt đẹp về đội ngũ chuyên gia của View với “phép màu” do họ tạo ra từ đôi bàn tay vàng và sự tinh tế tuyệt vời vẫn còn nguyên vẹn.

Điều không thể phủ nhận là Let Me In đã khẳng định công nghệ làm đẹp “made in Korea” đã đạt tới một đẳng cấp khác biệt và tài năng của các bác sĩ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ trong chương trình này thực sự đáng ngưỡng mộ. Đây cũng là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng nhất mang lại thành công cho chương trình, khi người xem tựa như được chứng kiến màn ảo thuật đỉnh cao giúp thay đổi số phận con người.



Từ tháng 4/2019, ê kíp bác sĩ phẫu thuật của bệnh viện thẩm mỹ View (Hàn Quốc) sẽ chính thức làm việc thường xuyên tại bệnh viện Vinmec Times City. Đây là hoạt động khởi đầu của thỏa thuận hợp tác đã ký kết giữa Hệ thống y tế Vinmec và Bệnh viện Thẩm mỹ View (Hàn Quốc), nhằm mang công nghệ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ hàng đầu thế giới tới Việt Nam

Với hợp tác này, hai bên sẽ kết hợp thế mạnh về cơ sở vật chất, sự phối hợp đồng bộ giữa các chuyên khoa, đặc biệt là chuyên khoa gây mê của Vinmec với kỹ thuật đỉnh cao của View nhằm mang đến những trải nhiệm thẩm mỹ an toàn, không đau và kết quả như mong muốn cho khách hàng.

Các bác sỹ thẩm mỹ của View sẽ thăm khám tại Vinmec ngay trong tháng 4/2019. Khách hàng có thể đăng ký tư vấn qua số điện thoại: 089.964.8761

----------

